# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  BBS's Workbook

## BBS

Hello, I will be known as BBS around here, I am 16 years old and from the United Kingdom

Lately I have had trouble dreaming, and I hope to be able to lucid dream.

My aim now is to be able to dream or even lucid dream.

----------


## gab

Welcome to DILD class!

You know, when people don't remember their deams, they think that they don't dream at all. But they do. There is a few things you can try to start remembering your dreams. Please check out this article - Collection of techniques for DILD.

Dream journal is absolutelly essential. It will let your mind know, that dreaming and remembering them is important to you.

But I bet, that just by reading dreamviews, thinking about your dreams and dreaming in general will help you start remembering them.

Keep me posted and please ask any other questions you may have. To get you to start remembering your dreams is very easy, everybody achieves that, and then we can start working on your lucid dreams. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## BBS

Looking to start a workbook again and get back into Lucid Dreaming, can you give me any suggestions on the easiest method, Gab?

----------


## FryingMan

Hi BBS!
   I think the easiest (well at least the simplest to describe[*]) approach to build a dreaming practice is just to resolve to pay attention to all your life experiences: waking, or dreaming, all of them.   Do RCs, sure, but more importantly, be mindfully aware of what's going on with and around you.   Try to gradually spend less and less time being "zoned out."   Rather, strive to remain "tuned in."   Then, practice recalling these experiences.   At the end of the day, recall your day's experiences.  When you wake up in the morning, recall your dreaming experiences.     Reflect upon your experiences (both while you're in the middle of them and later when recalling them) and look for dream-like phenomena.  Pay attention, reflect, recall, both day and night.  Build a life upon those things and your waking life will be more enjoyable and your dreaming life will blossom.   Do that, and the LDs will surely come.
[*] LD practice is not what I'd call "easy."  It takes dedication, determination, diligence, and patience.  It's a life-long journey of personal discovery of consciousness, awareness, sleeping and dreaming.  Love the journey!

----------

